# where can I buy copper tape?



## JSO123 (Oct 10, 2009)

I've found it on line, but some retail stores must carry it. I just hate to pay for shipping if I can avoid it. I've tried Home Depot and a couple of hardware stores with no luck.

Thanks


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Try Grainger.com they have copper tapes and locate a store/warehouse near near you. Huge Company has to be one close to you


----------



## 65535 (Oct 10, 2009)

Unfortunately Granger doesn't really do public sales. 

I've never personally run across actual copper tape, but I doubt you'll find it anywhere but a speciality likely electrical store.


----------



## Norm (Oct 10, 2009)

Copper tape is available at glass lead light shops


----------



## DUQ (Oct 10, 2009)

You may be able to find it at Michaels or a home security store.


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 10, 2009)

..deleted... oops I missed where you said you were looking for a brick store..
doesn't anyone read previous posts anymore?


----------



## Torque1st (Oct 10, 2009)

Running around to stores will cost you more in fuel and wear & tear than shipping.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 10, 2009)

Norm said:


> Copper tape is available at glass lead light shops


Yes. It is used in a quick and dirty method of making stained glass windows.


----------



## StrikerDown (Oct 10, 2009)

65535 said:


> Unfortunately Granger doesn't really do public sales.



That's funny, I go into the local Grainger, peruse the showroom and even buy things from time to time.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 10, 2009)

A long time ago in a Galaxy far far away a place called Radio Shack stocked such an item. Try a Ham Radio store near you bet they would have it. Shipping it seems better and better at this point.


----------



## Torque1st (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess I am lucky, I have had a Grainger account for ~15 years.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 11, 2009)

Why hasn't someone done a copper tape group-buy yet?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

JSO123 said:


> I've found it on line, but some retail stores must carry it. I just hate to pay for shipping if I can avoid it. I've tried Home Depot and a couple of hardware stores with no luck.
> 
> Thanks



Just curious - what are you going to do with the copper tape? How long, wide, thick does it has to be?

Will


----------



## JSO123 (Oct 11, 2009)

I need the tape so a Moddo triple Cree "P60" drop in will fit better in a Solarforce L2. Aluminum foil sort of works for now, but I want it to work right. 

I am definitely a penny wise & pound foolish kind of guy. I guess I will order it on line. Besides, as my addiction gets worse, I'm sure I'll have more uses for the stuff.

Thanks for al the leads

Scott


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 11, 2009)

If you are going to use it as a 'shim' then you might consider buying copper shim strips from an Ace Hardware or local hobby shop. You can get .0015 and .002 thick 4x8 inch sheets fairly cheap and they cut with scissors. 

You do not want an adhesive backed "tape" as that will serve to insulate the drop in both electrically and thermally.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

JSO123 said:


> I need the tape so a Moddo triple Cree "P60" drop in will fit better in a Solarforce L2. Aluminum foil sort of works for now, but I want it to work right.
> 
> I am definitely a penny wise & pound foolish kind of guy. I guess I will order it on line. Besides, as my addiction gets worse, I'm sure I'll have more uses for the stuff.
> 
> ...



I might have what you need then: 
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3MElectrical/Home/ProductsServices/Products/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECIE20OES1_nid=JW5PQ7ZN83be870G8G819Fgl

How much you need? Length and width?

Will


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 11, 2009)

3M 1245 tape is 4 mil thick and most likely way too thick for the moddoo triple drop-in application. That drop-in has a body diameter that is barely smaller than the neck ID for a SureFire 6P. Unless the Solarforce is oversized in the neck, 4 mil tape will be much too thick. Even if the tape did fit the Solarforce, I don't think that the embossed tape finish is a good choice for improving thermal contact. Also check the pricing for the 1245 tape. Very expensive. Even the thinner, less expensive 2.6 mil 3M 1181 tape that I use is too thick for a 6P. 

If the Solarforce neck is oversized and can accommodate copper tape, then I would go with the 1181 tape. That's what I use on regular drop-ins. I bought some from a California ebay dealer who had a price substantially less than the typical price you might find on the Internet. I think I got a 1/2" wide, 18 yd roll, sealed in the packaging, for less than $10.

If the neck isn't oversized, IMO your best bet is to use some thermal paste/compound. Messy, but probably the only stuff that will work for the very small gap between the moddoo drop-in and the flashlight neck wall.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

Justin Case said:


> 3M 1245 tape is 4 mil thick and most likely way too thick for the moddoo triple drop-in application. That drop-in has a body diameter that is barely smaller than the neck ID for a SureFire 6P. Unless the Solarforce is oversized in the neck, 4 mil tape will be much too thick. Even if the tape did fit the Solarforce, I don't think that the embossed tape finish is a good choice for improving thermal contact. Also check the pricing for the 1245 tape. Very expensive. Even the thinner, less expensive 2.6 mil 3M 1181 tape that I use is too thick for a 6P.
> 
> If the Solarforce neck is oversized and can accommodate copper tape, then I would go with the 1181 tape. That's what I use on regular drop-ins. I bought some from a California ebay dealer who had a price substantially less than the typical price you might find on the Internet. I think I got a 1/2" wide, 18 yd roll, sealed in the packaging, for less than $10.
> 
> IMO, if the neck isn't oversized, your best bet is to use some thermal paste/compound. Messy, but probably the only stuff that will work for the very small gap between the moddoo drop-in and the flashlight neck wall.



Price for the 3M 1245 tape was actually very low, as in free to the original poster (just pay postage), but you are right, if it is too thick or not good enough for thermal path, them even the low price is irrelevant.


----------



## JSO123 (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW! So much information!

I checked ebay and found this for $5 including shipping.*2.5 mil thickness = 1.25mil copper + 1.25mil adhesive. 
CONDUCTIVE ADHESIVE ON THIS COPPER TAPE


If this doesn't cut it, I'll go the thermal past route. 



Thanks especially for the offer by Chris to send me some for free. You guys are great!


Thanks





*


----------



## JSO123 (Oct 14, 2009)

The 2.5 mil 3/4 inch tape from Ebay arrived and worked perfectly. About 3 wraps around the drop-in and its a super tight fit in my Solarforce L2. In fact it may be in there permanently. Changing modes on the Moddoo triple cree is more predictable too.


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 16, 2009)

What you probably could've done is dip the tape you're going to use into Acetone/nailpolish remover. That should remove the adhesive from the tape, so it will be removable, and improve the thermal conductivity more. You might even have been able to use some thermal compound (not epoxy), to help improve the conductivity even more.

~Brian


----------



## 65535 (Oct 16, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> What you probably could've done is dip the tape you're going to use into Acetone/nailpolish remover. That should remove the adhesive from the tape, so it will be removable, and improve the thermal conductivity more. You might even have been able to use some thermal compound (not epoxy), to help improve the conductivity even more.
> 
> ~Brian



Only problem is without adhesive the tape would probably easily unravel from the OD of the dropin and be pressed out of the way. The adhesive holds it in place.


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 16, 2009)

Then you could use a small spot of glue or something, to hold it on.

~Brian


----------

